# XDM oder KDM --- und weiter?

## theoderich

Hallo

Ich würde gerne einen grafischen Login haben. Dazu müsste ich dann XDM oder KDM installieren. Ich nehme an, dass ich in die rc.conf dann am ende: 

exec xdm/kdm

eingeben muss. Wo aber muss ich dann:

startkde

eingeben?

Was würdet ihr denn benutzen? XDM oder KDM?

Habe ich dann auch dadurch die Möglichkeit direkt aus KDE den Rechner runterzufahren?

Vielen Dank schonmal

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

in der rc.conf nach folgendem Eintrag suchen und anpassen:

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm ]

DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm

Alternativ kann man auch noch diesen Wert anpassen:

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION=KDE

für einen automatischen grafischen Login nur noch 

rc-update add xdm default 

auf der Kommandozeile eingeben und fertig  :Smile: .

CU

Altanos

----------

## tuxus_

Siehe dazu auch die hervorragende Dokumentation auf -->

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html

 :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

----------

